# Setting up a remote proxy server



## balanga (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a FreeBSD vps in a foreign country and I want to watch TV programs over the Internet at home, but because I am deemed to be outside of the host country, by my IP address, I am unable to watch those programs, although I would be able to do so if I was in that country.

I understand that I can get around this by using a proxy server in that country.

Can anyone suggest how I would go about setting this up?


----------



## Tabs (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah you just need to install squid on your VPS server and route your traffic through it.

I followed this tutorial last time I did it (except the installation instructions).

The main thing you need to be careful of is securing your proxy, otherwise you will find all sorts of bad traffic finding ways through it.


----------



## abishai (Feb 19, 2017)

security/strongswan


----------



## balanga (Feb 19, 2017)

I've installed Squid, but am unsure about how to configure it so that only my home system is able to use it. An additional problem is that I don't have a static IP.


----------



## Tabs (Feb 19, 2017)

balanga said:


> I've installed Squid, but am unsure about how to configure it so that only my home system is able to use it. An additional problem is that I don't have a static IP.



All the steps are in the link on my post earlier, the main steps are

Install htpasswd:
`pkg install py-htpasswd`
`rehash`
Create a password file (set your username, it will prompt you for a password):
`htpasswd.py -c /usr/local/etc/squid3/passwd [some-username]`
Reference the file in your squid config:
`auth_param basic program [path from previous step] /usr/local/etc/squid3/passwd`


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2017)

balanga said:


> I have a FreeBSD vps in a foreign country and I want to watch TV programs over the Internet at home, but because I am deemed to be outside of the host country, by my IP address, I am unable to watch those programs, although I would be able to do so if I was in that country.


Europe? There are some negotiations at the moment regarding geo-blocking of paid services. In essence I paid for Netflix access in the Netherlands and I should be able to view my content even if I'm currently in Germany. But at the moment this is blocked.


> At the moment, online consumers are often blocked from accessing services they have already paid for when they go on holiday or on business to another EU country, sometimes as a result of licensing restrictions. These restrictions on access to content, on a geographic basis, are sometimes referred to as the practice of "geo-blocking".


https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/...ility_of_online_content_services_move_closer/


----------

